# Alcohol based juices



## Kaizer

Hi all,

I have been lurking around the forums for quite sometime now leeching on the advice and information given by you pro's. I have just read a post by Sir Vape on Facebook titled "The Truth, The Whole Truth and Nothing but the Truth" which talks about the use of alcohol in the creation of e-juice which has caused me to come out from the dark 

I was wondering if there might be a possibility of creating a list of products made by our local suppliers that contain alcohol, if there isn't one already please? I'm looking at this from a religious perspective and would possibly use this list to steer myself away from using juices that contain alcohol.

Also, do you think the majority of the premium international juices contain alcohol,eg 5Pawns, Suicide Bunny, Kings Crown, etc? If no list of ingredients is evident on the packaging, how do I find out?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick

In the description of all of our juices on our site, we say whether it contains alcohol or not - usually the last line.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Very interesting thread @Kaizer! For religious reasons, I would also like to know which of the international brands are 100% alcohol free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Hi there the Rocket Fuel Vape range does contain traces of alcohol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cat

google it. i think very good chance you find something. (find out something.)
The difficulty for juice makers, though, is that they typically get the flavourants from the big industrial food flavour companies, so they wouldn't know unless they asked the manufacturers. So i think it's generally a matter of "May contain alcohol" ...quite likely you already use sweets or something that is made with flavourants that contain alcohol...although i suppose it is mostly used only for natural flavouring extracts, which is very rare. 
Leave the lid off for long enough, it will evaporate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

Please don't get us wrong all we are wanting to do by writing the article is to make people aware of things where customers might not have even thought about it. We have a large Muslim client base here in Durban and want to have total transparency for our clients.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

Very good thread. Very useful for alot of forum members 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

I guess all commercial NET type e-juice contain traces of alcohol, as alcohol is a much quicker way to extract the goodness from tobacco than PG.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mauritz

Our site and bottles note flavours that contain ethyl alcohol. We are happy to provide a list should someone like to organise a database.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## BigGuy

Mauritz said:


> Our site and bottles note flavours that contain ethyl alcohol. We are happy to provide a list should someone like to organise a database.



Thanks Mauritz, much appreciated. Maybe admin could set up a list of some sort so that we could add to it as and when we find juice that has alcohol in it or the other bad stuff. Almost like a go to list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Cat, tried googling it, checked facebook, etc, but could not find the required info for most of the international brands/flavors. For the Muslim community, it will not be permissible for us to vape it even if the alcohol evaporates. We are not trying to start any heated debate here, all we would like to know is whether a juice is safe for us to vape or not.
@BigGuy, I honestly don't think there's any harm in you creating awareness and I really appreciate that you have taken the time to get the proper information from your suppliers. It also shows your genuine concern and consideration for your customers which is really admirable and great to see!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Imthiaz Khan As-salamu alaykum. Thank you for your kind words, we have always believed in honesty is the best policy and knowing that we live in such i divers community that giving you the consumer the information to make an informed decision is the right way to go. We just hope that we can find Juices available for you so that you can continue to stay off the analogs or smellies. Please be aware that we will do everything in our power to supply you a range that is totally alcohol free.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@BigGuy, Wa'Alaikum Salaam. Thank you so much! Totally agree with you, it is the definitely the right way to go as this enables a person to make an informed decision. Truly and greatly appreciate the support and the trustworthiness you have demonstrated here


----------



## BigGuy

I will gather the information on the various juices that we have had confirmation that alcohol is used in the process and post them in this thread this information is directly from the manufacturers so i have no reason to doubt them. And local suppliers like Craft Vapour and Just B have said they will supply a full list of juice that contain and that don't contain any form of alcohol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great! Thank you @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Vendors, if you can possibly please assist with the regards to the international juices that you stock, it will be highly appreciated.
@Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, @KieranD, @RevnLucky7, @ShaneW 

Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

On it  
I will find out for you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @KieranD! Really appreciate it


----------



## RevnLucky7

As stated in the main product discriptions on our website... Not sure if I did this for all... Our liquids are alcohol free. You're very seldom going to find a high end commercial juice that uses alcohol as a flavor carrier. In fact, I'm yet to come accross one. 

I know of one company that uses alcohol to extract, but there's heating and cooling methods involved that completely evaporates the alcohol content. 

Alcohol carriers were common under synthetic flavorings and I use to see many of them on sites like TFA. This was a few years back though so I'm not sure if this still is the case. 

Anyone stocking a commercial line... I can probably say with 99.9% they do not contain any alcohol. Alcohol just like PG is harsh on the throat, a sensation juice makers want to avoid as we all love that smooth textured vape we've grown so accustomed to. 

Even if a juice states it contains notes of brandy, whiskey or whatever.... You're most likely still save. Alcohol in high end lines is practically unheard of. 

Hope this helps. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you for your input and information @RevnLucky7! Appreciated


----------



## RevnLucky7

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you for your input and information @RevnLucky7! Appreciated



Np. 

It's good that you ask questions though. 
Don't just take my word for it. Do your homework. God only knows what goes into juices when they're mixed it home kitchens.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@RevnLucky7, my thinking here with regards to International juices is that you guys (vendors) are buying from the suppliers of these juices, therefore it might be easier for you to get the information from them instead of us trying to contact them and questioning them on their products.


----------



## Derick

The alcohol in TFA (and other) flavours is used as a solvent, because certain chemicals ("natural" or synthetic) tend to separate when mixed together - and in certain cases PG does simply not do a good enough job.

So in a bottle of concentrated flavours less that 0.1% of Ethyl Alcohol is used (according to TFA) - we use maybe 8% flavouring in a standard e-liquid - which means in your final e-liquid contains 8% of 0.1% Ethyl Alcohol (the math guys can work that one out) - I cannot see how this minuscule amount is supposed to be a flavour carrier.

In fact, by law - when quantities are that low I can regard it as non-existent and I do not even need to declare them. So I can legally call all our e-liquids "alcohol free" if I wished to do so.

So Why don't I?

I may not be religious myself, but I do respect other people's freedom of choice when it comes to religion - and I respect that they have rules and beliefs that they would like to adhere to, so I openly declared it, since the first time I had a query on it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @RevnLucky7, my thinking here with regards to International juices is that you guys (vendors) are buying from the suppliers of these juices, therefore it might be easier for you to get the information from them instead of us trying to contact them and questioning them on their products.



I do. Many others however go via distributors like Wolfpack... So it's not always that simple, unless you mange to get in touch with the actual manufacturer. 

There isn't a single American juice line available in SA that contains alcohol, I can say that for sure, save for 5P. That throat hit they drop on top must come from somewhere. I'd have to check on that. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Derick said:


> The alcohol in TFA (and other) flavours is used as a solvent, because certain chemicals ("natural" or synthetic) tend to separate when mixed together - and in certain cases PG does simply not do a good enough job.
> 
> So in a bottle of concentrated flavours less that 0.1% of Ethyl Alcohol is used (according to TFA) - we use maybe 8% flavouring in a standard e-liquid - which means in your final e-liquid contains 8% of 0.1% Ethyl Alcohol (the math guys can work that one out) - I cannot see how this minuscule amount is supposed to be a flavour carrier.
> 
> In fact, by law - when quantities are that low I can regard it as non-existent and I do not even need to declare them. So I can legally call all our e-liquids "alcohol free" if I wished to do so.
> 
> So Why don't I?
> 
> I may not be religious myself, but I do respect other people's freedom of choice when it comes to religion - and I respect that they have rules and beliefs that they would like to adhere to, so I openly declared it, since the first time I had a query on it.



0.008% will evaporate long before you have the cap completely off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Derick

johan said:


> 0.008% will evaporate long before you have the cap completely off.


Yep - probably gone by the time we finished mixing it - and I doubt there is a test that can be done to detect amounts that small.

The good news is that a lot of the flavour companies we use are slowly but surely changing their flavour creations to use chemicals that do not need alcohol as a solvent, and as they come out, we replace them and update the site accordingly.

Same goes for acetoin, they are replacing it with Butyric Acid - it is naturally occurring in milk, butters, and some cheeses and gives the same buttery, custard notes as acetoin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW

Hi guys, I don't know off hand but ill enquire and get back to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Derick

Popped TFA an e-mail just to confirm my google-fu and they just replied (love their customer service)

Basically the small amount of alcohol they add is for some of the flavouring molecules that have a hard time combining with PG (the main base of TFA and most other flavourings)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Ok so here's my opinion, for what it's worth. As a muslim myself, I prefer to stay away from juices that are advertised (for lack of a better word) as having alcohol in them on the various websites. I also try to stay away from those that have 'alcohol flavours', if you understand the difference I'm trying to point out. For example, Five Pawns Castle Long is described on the Vapemob website as "Our non-barrel aged version is a combination of the dark, refined spirit of Kentucky Bourbon, accented with..." So I stay away from it, just like I stay away from bacon flavoured mini cheddars. However, I do understand that not all alcohol is there for drinking purposes or gettign drunk (I failed chemistry at school so I can't go into too much detail here), eg. the alcohol solution used in perfume or cologne, cough mixture, many cleaning detergents, etc. So I don't really see it being too much of a problem if a certain type of alcohol solution (in the raw scientific/organic chemistry sense of the word) is used as a binding agent, or whatever else they use it for. Having said that though, I'm not too clued up about the mixing of flavours and all the processes involved, so I still rather refrain until I maybe know a bit better. Thanks for this thread though. I'm finding it very helpful and informative. Especially for the vendors taking the time to help us camel-jockeys out

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Natheer Mallick said:


> Ok so here's my opinion, for what it's worth. As a muslim myself, I prefer to stay away from juices that are advertised (for lack of a better word) as having alcohol in them on the various websites. I also try to stay away from those that have 'alcohol flavours', if you understand the difference I'm trying to point out. For example, Five Pawns Castle Long is described on the Vapemob website as "Our non-barrel aged version is a combination of the dark, refined spirit of Kentucky Bourbon, accented with..." So I stay away from it, just like I stay away from bacon flavoured mini cheddars. However, I do understand that not all alcohol is there for drinking purposes or gettign drunk (I failed chemistry at school so I can't go into too much detail here), eg. the alcohol solution used in perfume or cologne, cough mixture, many cleaning detergents, etc. So I don't really see it being too much of a problem if a certain type of alcohol solution (in the raw scientific/organic chemistry sense of the word) is used as a binding agent, or whatever else they use it for. Having said that though, I'm not too clued up about the mixing of flavours and all the processes involved, so I still rather refrain until I maybe know a bit better. Thanks for this thread though. I'm finding it very helpful and informative. Especially for the vendors taking the time to help us camel-jockeys out



This is kinda the reason why we decided to do it - I know the alcohol level is so low that it can probably not even be detected, but every person must decide for themselves to what extent they want to follow their religion's rules. Or perhaps there is someone out there that is deathly allergic to alcohol, then even trace amounts might affect them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you to all for the great feedback so far! Knowledge is power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Ok... 

Nicoticket has replied saying all their juices are alcohol free. 

Heathers heavenly vapes say that all except 2 of their juices (sparking cranberry and dew) are alcohol free. 

Still waiting for Alien Visions reply, will let you know once they reply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## crack2483

ShaneW said:


> Ok...
> 
> Nicoticket has replied saying all their juices are alcohol free.
> 
> Heathers heavenly vapes say that all except 2 of their juices (sparking cranberry and dew) are alcohol free.
> 
> Still waiting for Alien Visions reply, will let you know once they reply.


 
Time to order some dew then. Kill 2 birds with one stone 

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @ShaneW! That is great news!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

the feedback from vendors on this topic is really outstanding. i commend one and all. very good thread tho.
possibly could become a sticky or at least create a thread where vendors can post there alcohol based juices and make that a sticky.
this will be greatly appreciated by the muslim members as well as other members who do not consume alcohol for different reasons

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## SVS1000

Warren and Sharri from Vape King are currently away for some much needed R&R. I will make them aware of this thread as soon as they get back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Natheer Mallick

crack2483 said:


> Time to order some dew then. Kill 2 birds with one stone
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


Looks like everyone can benefit from this thread lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

hi all vendors.

please be so kind as to post your juices containing alcohol here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/juices-containing-alcohol.6116/

thanks


----------



## ShaneW

Alien Visions replied... They have a few that do contain traces of alcohol in some form or another. 

None of them are stocked by Juicy Joes though. Their tobaccos are all alcohol free.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @ShaneW which ones out of interest?


----------



## ShaneW

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @ShaneW which ones out of interest?



Caramel Kicker, Banana Slurry, any cheesecake flavor, Irish cream, maple melody, very berry blue, english toffee, sweet tart, bee's knees, watermelon overload, chai, blueberry crumble, and brawny blueberry.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks bro

Good to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@KieranD, any feedback for SB and KC?
Since Bombies juice is now available locally, @paulph201 please confirm if any of the flavors contain any alcohol.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Still nothing yet @Imthiaz Khan - I am pushing for this info

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @KieranD, any feedback for SB and KC?
> Since Bombies juice is now available locally, @paulph201 please confirm if any of the flavors contain any alcohol.
> Thanks!


I am happy to confirm according to bombies that the juice is Alcohol free! However if you would like me to add some tequila im sure we can make a plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------

